# Bike stem riser / angled stem



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I know there are a few cyclists on here, so after a bit of advice...

I could do with lifting my handlebars on my Giant road bike up a touch, can't do it the 'old fashioned' way of loosening the top nut and pulling them higher up, so i'm led to believe I have 2 options... a height adjustable riser or a more angled stem, which will lift the bars up some...

Has anyone fitted the angled stem ? i've looked on line and there's so many to choose from, knowing a good from a crap one is difficult... Not after a Carbon one, ally is fine...

Any drawbacks to fitting one ? 
Anything I need to look at in specific ?

Thanks in advance for any help / advice


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Your only issue in fitting a riser stem, is how much will it rise in relation to how much you need? Correct position on a bike is critical, an incorrectly fitted bike will be uncomfortable to ride, and will cause issues too, take a look at my friends bike fitting page, where he discusses the importance of a correctly fitting bike.


Paul Hewitt Cycles | Fitting


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Do you have any packers under the stem? One option could be to fit the angled stem, and then reduce the packers to get the height you need.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I know nothing about these things, but following some advice on here a few moons back, i fitted an adjustable riser stem and it did the trick for me.


----------



## IvorB1H (6 mo ago)

A horn ! Is the back wheel tiny too 🤣


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

IvorB1H said:


> A horn ! Is the back wheel tiny too 🤣


  People soon move out of the way.

My feet are far too big for the pedals though


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

ridders66 said:


> Your only issue in fitting a riser stem, is how much will it rise in relation to how much you need? Correct position on a bike is critical, an incorrectly fitted bike will be uncomfortable to ride, and will cause issues too, take a look at my friends bike fitting page, where he discusses the importance of a correctly fitting bike.
> 
> 
> Paul Hewitt Cycles | Fitting


Cheers mate - when I bought the bike, had it fitted to me and all was good, but I'm needing to lift the handlebars up some now... The issue with how much it lifts it is what's concerning me a little... 

Will have a look at the page


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Ducky said:


> Do you have any packers under the stem? One option could be to fit the angled stem, and then reduce the packers to get the height you need.


Cheers mate, that's a good shout, yes has 2 spacers underneath


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Shiny said:


> I know nothing about these things, but following some advice on here a few moons back, i fitted an adjustable riser stem and it did the trick for me.


Loving the horn 

How do you find the adjustable stem ? Not had any issues with it coming loose or anything ?
Cheers


----------



## steve67 (Jun 26, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> I know there are a few cyclists on here, so after a bit of advice...
> 
> I could do with lifting my handlebars on my Giant road bike up a touch, can't do it the 'old fashioned' way of loosening the top nut and pulling them higher up, so i'm led to believe I have 2 options... a height adjustable riser or a more angled stem, which will lift the bars up some...
> 
> ...


before you move the bars , you need to check that your seat in the correct position. the bars are the last thing to move in a bike fit.
if its hand / shoulder pain, try moving the seat back 3/5mm , also check the seat height( this is the first thing to check with a bike fit.)
a few mm can make a big difference..


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Andyblue said:


> Loving the horn
> 
> How do you find the adjustable stem ? Not had any issues with it coming loose or anything ?
> Cheers


No problem at all, but i'm not a lycralist, I just used the bike to cycle to work.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Andy, do you have any idea what length or rise stem you need? Iv got a few spares in my garage you are welcome to have one. 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Andyblue said:


> Loving the horn
> 
> How do you find the adjustable stem ? Not had any issues with it coming loose or anything ?
> Cheers


That's not a horn, this is a horn

This is what I have from the good of days of commuting on my bike - Delta AirZound Horn. ¡Corneta extra ruidosa para bicicleta! Prueba rápida.

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Kenan said:


> Andy, do you have any idea what length or rise stem you need? Iv got a few spares in my garage you are welcome to have one.
> 
> Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


Oh thanks mate, very generous 

Let me measure the one that’s on the bike tonight and I’ll get back to you 👍🏻


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Kenan said:


> Andy, do you have any idea what length or rise stem you need? Iv got a few spares in my garage you are welcome to have one.
> 
> Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


Pinged you a message mate


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Ducky said:


> Do you have any packers under the stem? One option could be to fit the angled stem, and then reduce the packers to get the height you need.


I've had another look, yes I have spacers underneath, but nothing on top, so can't lift it up as is, but possibly can reduce the extra lift a more angled stem gives if needed


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Test stem in the post to try with so SiRamic Lustrous to try 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Kenan said:


> Test stem in the post to try with so SiRamic Lustrous to try
> 
> Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


And safety arrived mate.
I’ll have a go at fitting it / trying it out over next week.
Many thanks again 👍🏻


----------

